# Anyone know where I can watch bbc3 online, streaming?



## DotCommunist (Mar 1, 2009)

I usually wait till tomorrow for Being Human but I well want to watch it tonight and I have only crappy terrestrial.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 1, 2009)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcthree/livearena/


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 1, 2009)

My googling skills are rusty, but I just found that site. All good, cheers anyway DLR


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Mar 1, 2009)

.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 1, 2009)

ebay sex moomin said:


> someone on another thread mentioned tvcatchup.com, and it's worked well for me, except that it sometimes freezes during goldenballs.
> 
> how do you find the show? I must admit that the premise sounds shite to me, so I haven't bothered with it.



It's really enjoyable tbf. The comedy is gentle but funny and the horror is nicely raw. Worth your time.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Mar 1, 2009)

cheers, I'll give it a spin


----------



## Frankie Jack (Oct 9, 2009)

I've found this site good for watching UK freeview telly..

TV Catchup Online Freeview Channels..

or

TV Guide


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 9, 2009)

The iPlayer.


----------

